# suspension



## outlaw2006 (Oct 11, 2012)

ok i am wanting a setup that would be good for drag racing and also for road use as i will be driving it for normal use as well. my current suspension set up is completely stock with 60k miles so wondering if i should go all new everything or if i should only replace some parts or could i just get by with drag bags? hope this is little more clear lol.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Depends what you want the car to do... street, drag, road course?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Really, really hard to read your question. Talk to Andy at Kollar Racing Products and explain your goals in English. He'll get you set straight on what to buy and his pricing is a little better than _Pedders_.


----------



## outlaw2006 (Oct 11, 2012)

hope that makes it easier also wondering if i should get new sway bars, axles parts, or drive shaft while i am at it?


----------



## outlaw2006 (Oct 11, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Really, really hard to read your question. Talk to Andy at Kollar Racing Products and explain your goals in English. He'll get you set straight on what to buy and his pricing is a little better than _Pedders_.


how do i contact him on here or at least find out his info


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Google Kollar Racing Products.


----------

